# TOP SUSPENSE A best selling mystery anthology



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Harry!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Well said, Harry.

I may not be the most impartial observer...but trust me when I say that "Top Suspense" contains the wildest, wickedest, most eclectic group of nail-biting stories you'll find anywhere.

I'm honored to be included.

Paul Levine


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, this looks awesome!

-Jeremy


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jeremy. Think you'll get a big kick out of it!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

We have a few copies of the anthology to give away in return for an Amazon review. If you're interested, please email me via
http://libbyhellmann.com. Or Harry. The only catch is that we need the reviews by April 1. But it's a quick read. Promise!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

We're off and running, loads of great reviews already. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Some great news today... TOP SUSPENSE is now out in paper as well as ebook. Hope you'll check it out. It's getting some fine reviews.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

One of my favorite writers of hard-boiled, sexually charged, noirish fiction is South Florida's Vicki Hendricks.  Her story, "The Big O," is in the collection.

Set against the background of an approaching hurricane, a young mother who's nursing an infant has an abusive trailer-park boyfriend and an equally abusive ex...and a plan for dealing with both. 

It's a dark and nasty treat.

Paul Levine


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Daily Cheap Reads will be featuring TOP SUSPENSE tomorrow.

If you are in the UK http://www.dailycheapreads.co.uk

Here in the States, http://www.dailycheapreads.com

$2.99 Kindle or Nook

$11.99 trade paperback via Amazon


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

"Fire in the Sky" is Edgar-nominated Joel Goldman's story in Top Suspense. Partly an ode to a Depression era amusement park, partly pure adrenaline-fueled crime thriller, it's one of my favorite stories in the anthology. The author of 7 top-notch thrillers and many short stories, Joel is an attorney on the side, but I won't hold that against him. Especially when he writes so well. Hope you'll check out his story along with the others.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

If you are a UK reader here is the link to Daily Cheap Reds in the UK, a new site

http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/2011/03/30/top-suspense-13-classic-stories-by-12-masters-of-the-genre/

All the stories are great, but IMHO Ed Gorman and especially Stephen Gallagher give a Master Class in writing solid, creepy crime fiction


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm still in the middle of this anthology, but so far it's a very solid collection! The stories have been published elsewhere, some more than once, so you know they've been vetted. On Kindle, it's a genuine bargain!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying it, Jan. We've been getting a tremendous response in the first two weeks, our Amazon number is already around 3,000 although the official release date via exposure in Kindle Nation Daily isn't until Tuesday, April 4th. We're very pleased, for a lot of reasons. I'm proud as heck to be a part of this.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

As of last night, TOP SUSPENSE was the number two bestselling mystery anthology on Kindle, just behind Henning Mankell. It's a great collection, $2.99 Kindle, $11.99 trade paperback.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOW 2nd best selling mystery collection on Kindle just $2.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $11.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mark Top Suspense, an anthology of short fiction on Kindle, right now it is just $2.99 but keep your eyes open, price dropping as a special next week.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mark Top Suspense, an anthology of short fiction on Kindle, right now it is just $2.99 but keep your eyes open, I'm told the price dropping as am Amazon special next week.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Top Suspense" is .99 for the next two weeks only, and as of this writing is the #1 mystery anthology on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Top Suspense" is .99 for the next week only, and as of this writing is still the #1 mystery anthology on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Top Suspense" is .99 as an introduction to the group!

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "Top Suspense" is only .99 as an introduction to this new group of award-winning, well-reviewed suspense authors!

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is only .99 as an introduction to this new group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors!

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to this a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to this a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99. (The second anthology FAVORITE KILLS is FREE on Amazon for three days this week.)

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The anthology "TOP SUSPENSE" is an introduction to a group of award-winning, well-reviewed hardcover suspense authors. Thirteen terrific stories for $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

Hold on tight for a literary thrill-ride into the wickedly clever, frightening, and exhilarating world of Top Suspense, a sizzling
collaboration of twelve master storytellers at the peak of their powers in thirteen unforgettable tales. This powerful anthology -
packed full of cold-blooded killers, erotic tension, shady private eyes, craven drug dealers, vicious betrayals, crafty thieves, and
shocking twists gives a taste of the thrills you will find in the breathtakingly original ebooks by these authors at
http://www.topsuspensegroup.com.

So sit back, bite down on a piece of strong leather, and prepare to get hit by some gale-force suspense and writing so sharp it will draw blood.

Also available in trade paperback for just $8.99

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/1461032369/


----------

